# Breakaway Cannons.....what do u think?



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

I've been thinking lately about picking up some breakaway cannon releases. I've been gettin sick of the line cutting my finger on the cast (i know, i need to improve my form as well). Are these things worth it for $20? How much stress do they put on the line and is there a minimum lb test i should use with them? 

thanks


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What I understand from people*

is that it does not work well with tournament casting. Can't really remember the reason, something to do with the direction the weight ends up going, not straight.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I install them an all my spinning rods that are set up for heaving heavy weights. They are definitely worthwhile in my opinion. I have used gloves, finger guards of various tyoes, but the break away is by far the safest to use.

THere is a trick to using the breakaway cannon.

typically when using spinning gear you need to tighten down on the drag to avoid the spool slipping during the cast. If you wind the line around the cannon 3 times( in the proper rotational direction) there is no need to tighten the drag, the cannon locks down on the line and will hold it secure. I use typical shock leader in the 40 or 50 lb mono range, which is necessary whether using the cannon or not. You can still toss light lures with the cannon attached(but using your finger) if you prefer that method, when you want to. (The cannon doesn't get in the way)

One of best things about the cannon is not having to crank down on the drag and then reset the drag after the cast. Nick Meyers from Breakaway tackle, does a good job of illustrating the use of the cannon in his long distance casting video- a worthwhile video for anybody interested in improving their casting.

Try one and I'll bet you'll be using them on any rod for heaving. It only takes a couple of casts to get used to the timing of the release of the breakaway, but it will feel slightly strange at first. I guarantee one thing, you won't miss that line pressure cutting into your finger.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

this i really confusing to me...i cast 8&bait...40lb shocker...emblem/10' tica combo...i have never cut my finger...a little raw at the end of the...i throw straight and far...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I cut my finger and I am still addicted...*

I cut my finger with half a catfish and 6oz. It sucked. What is a breakaway?? any pics??


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

http://www.digitaldagger.com/gear/miscl/misc2.html

Halfway down the page.

I've never used one. Don't think I need it.

I guess I'm with rattler. I use a 50# shock and the only times I had problems is when I forgot to tighten the drag. 
Hmmm... well, back before I came to P&S and me casting braid without a shock... we won't talk about that...  
.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Cannons*

For rods I build for throwing wiegts at 6 ounces and up I always reccomend a cannon. I don't throw spinning much but on the spinning rods I have in the above weight ranges I have wrapped cannons on. The advantages far outweigh any drawbacks. 

After only a few casts you should have your timing down and it no different than throwing with nothing. 

If you throwing baits with 6, 8 or up its the only way to go IMHO. For pluggin rods or throwing lures I find it slow. The only exception is I have built several 11'9" breakaway rods for Hatteras Guys in spinning, with cannos for throwing large metals for stripers. These metals are in the 4 1/2 to 6 oz range, and they work great. 

I would reccomend wrapping them on vs. tape. Once you find your location wrapping prevents any twisting or loosening of the cannon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks differrent...........*

I'm always up to tryin something different.


----------

